# To Groom or not to Groom



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

I need your opinions. I was planning to get Dixie in for a long overdue groom. Here is the problem. We have some really nasty sticker things all over our neighborhood. They are pretty flowers in the spring but evil in the fall. No matter how we try to avoid them she gets them all over. They get caught in her curly terrier/poodle hair. The nasty things really hurt if you stick your finger on one while removing them. Would a haircut make them less of a problem or would it mean that they would stick in her skin without the hair to protect her? I want her groomed but not if it means pain from these sticker things. She gets them by the hundreds.


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

Aidan gets burs in his hair, too. A few days ago, I was paying extra attention so he wouldn't get any, and I took out 49 of them! I bring a greyhound comb on walks and just comb them out as they appear. Even with that, I found 3 tightly tangled in his hair when we got home. I cut those out. 

His hair is about 3" long now, and it is easier to get out burs when it is short. I still need to take the comb with me on walks, though. When his hair is short, quick use of the comb prevents the burs from going down to his skin and they are a lot easier to see.

My biggest problem is with his mustache and beard. Sometimes I have to sacrifice some of those hairs to cut out burs that are too close to his nose and lips. He always has his nose to the ground, so that is a problem. Usually I get them out right away, but sometimes the burs land and tangle too close to sensitive areas right away.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

It will definitely be easier to get them out with shorter fur. Stickers don't stick to the skin itself, they get wound up in the longer hair. My pup gets them in his long feathers, but doesn't get a single one on his shorter back fur.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

it is much easier to comb out those things on shorter hair. We let their legs stay longer and fuller (well we will with Murphy once his hair finally all comes back in nicely from being shaved at the shelter) and trim their backs/necks shorter and they come right out of the short hair.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

to help get the burs out, try using the horse grooming product "Cowboy Magic" detangler. Safe for humans, dogs and horses. Just put a little on the hair around the bur and work the bur out with a comb.


----------

